
Falsehoods programmers believe about flags - robin_reala
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/06/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-flags/
======
stephenr
I think this one is pushing it a bit on the “falsehoods programmers believe”.

I agree that none of those uses are valid, but I would be highly surprised if
it was a programmer who said they need a flag. It’s not like it’s part of the
logic (eg regarding falsehoods about names or time zones or dates).

But overall +1 for a good Izzard clip.

Every blog post should include an Izzard clip. There’s one for basically every
topic.

~~~
mimixco
Indeed. Kudos for one Izzard's best bits ever.

------
karmakaze
Wasn't expecting this to be 'fun with flags' type of flag. I was thinking
along the lines of bool vs enum or rollout flags.

